# Skydd oil from Ikea



## OldWood (29 Sep 2012)

I was at a 'Finishing' evening at the wood club yesterday evening and a recommendation came up for this Skydd oil from Ikea as being just as good as other finishing oils but noticeably cheaper. It's target seems to be wooden kitchen worktops.

Looking at it this morning on the Ikea web page I see that it is a mineral oil. Does anyone know anything about it and can a mineral oil be food safe ?

Rob


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2012)

Yes I have some and have used it, basically Liquid paraffin, it is more of a Medium grade product in my estimation.
I would estimate its viscosity about half way between the Light Grade of Chestnuts version and that normally obtained from a pharmacy,

In other words it does not soak in quite as rapidly as the light grade and takes longer to dry off, but more rapidly on both counts than the thicker constituency of a pharmacy supplied product.

I'm using mine up on wood surfaces that need a bit of water resistance and staying with the lighter grade for turnings, not that I have done many recently that need it.

Just my findings, others may see no difference etc. and I guess wood type, local temperatures etc. play a big part in individual experiences.


----------



## Harbo (29 Sep 2012)

I have some too and it says on the booklet food safe and do not ingest too much as it acts as a laxative - just like liquid Parafin from the Chemists! 

I use it on cutting/chopping boards I give away - don't bother with it on my stuff as I think it's unnecessary?

Rod


----------

